# trapping with horses



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

We thought it would be fun to try trapping with horses this fall and it was. Felt like jeremiah johnson :lol:, well other than the trailer to get there, but otherwise really fun. Hope it doesn't stir up too much trouble to post, if so just remove it. But here is a coyote that I caught. First one I have ever trapped.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Good for you. Hubby is trying to teach our boy to trap this year. Just going after small stuff like racoons.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Good for you. I used to trap and then moved to snaring just around calving and lambing grounds. Used horses in only one place. The rest were fairly accesible. 

I hope if anyone thinks of trapping as those old iron things that cut legs off, they ask and let you tell them about how you do it.

I hope you use toe hold traps with drags, etc.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

jerimiah johnson. one of my favorite movies.

i appreciate your posting the pic. post more up.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

how is it caught? The thing with trapping is the length of time the animal must endure in what may be a horrifically painful state. 
I'd rather see a photo of the coyote shot dead than it looking up at me with those eyes, of a captive in terror and pain.

I am not fanatically opposed to either hunting or trapping, but I take no pleasure is seeing even the despised coyote in that state.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I know nothing about this, and I pictured an old barbaric iron thing - 

How is it caught please?


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

I grew up trapping with my grandfather, just a way of life, some will hate you for it, some will respect you for keeping up old traditions. What kinda set did you use in this catch? And checking your trapline on horseback, well that is just the best way to cover ground!


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

well like it or hate it but here is a picture of the trap. It is what is legal to use in our state. The area i was trapping was a 45 min. drive from the house and then a 3 hr horse ride round trip with no stops. (stopping took longer) I only did it until i caught this one because trying to make that kind of a trek everyday isn't the easiest(with real life work family, etc.). But to me it was worth it for the experience and to catch such a neat animal. Even though some hate them and blah blah blah. I think the coyotes are pretty neat and definently one of the smartest animals to trap. I have always wanted a nice pelt and this one to me was very pretty.

never mind pic won't load here is a website to buy one shows a pic.
F & T Fur Harvester's Trading Post - #3 Bridger Coil Spring Trap (Offset Jaws))


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

looks very cruel to me! When I was a kid a friend down the road and I used to unset this guys traps and throw them on the roof of the barn he used to keep animals in. Found lots of dead dogs, he used to have 3 ponies and they would be tied to a short chain attached to a tire. He would come out once a week to move the tire and refill a 5 gallon bucket with water. Anyways we used to let the ponies go, then catch them and take them to her barn that had stalls. he always knew where to go to fetch them back. Thats before we got our own. Sorry I brought this extra story up it just stirred the memories.

I have nothing against hunting if it is for a good reason but it must be done humanely with no suffering to the animal.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to keep my emotions out of this, and ask Makoda some more questions please as I am totally ignorant of trapping.

The trap looks like it clamps on without breaking the skin - am I correct in thinking this?

Does it get the animal's leg? I am guessing that the coyote in your picture was caught by a hind leg?

How do you then kill the animal you have trapped?

You say that the Coyote is one of the smartest animals you have trapped - do you mean that often they are able to get your bait without being trapped?

Is trapping legal in every state in the US?

Thank you for answering my questions.


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a pretty coyote. I hope to shoot one on Monday while I'm in my deer stand. We've got pictures of it on our trail camera. Between the coyotes, bears and probably bobcats; I think they've killed most of the fawns around here this yr. When we trapped; we always drove to and walked our traplines, but I didn't have a horse trailer back then. When my husband retires, he wants to get back into it; maybe I'll offer to check them with the horse. Last yr, we used my mare to drag out a buck my husband shot in archery season.


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

Shropshirerosie said:


> Okay, I'm going to keep my emotions out of this, and ask Makoda some more questions please as I am totally ignorant of trapping.
> 
> The trap looks like it clamps on without breaking the skin - am I correct in thinking this?
> 
> ...


Yes catches animal without breaking bones or skin, I know I have caught my fingers in it before, it stings for a second and then your just stuck. Also the jaw holds the foot but doesn't cut of circulation so when found you can release them if wanted and it won't harm them. However if trapping your not there to pet and release your harvesting the animal. And I do that with one shot from a .22, which is a much nicer way than the fawns that coyotes eat while still alive or calves. They are not like cats that kill then eat they just start eating. Seen it with my own eyes. They will pull calves right out of the back end of a cow while she is giving birth or start eating a fawn while it is still alive that they found hidden in the grass. Believe me nature can be very cruel. I am not trying to say trapping is all flowers and fluff it is what it is. But as a hunter that can be cruel too. Everybody wants a one shot one kill scenario but it doesn't always happen that way nor could it. Some animals still elude the hunter while wounded to end up dieing days or weeks later from infection, predators, sickness or whatever all because the bullet didn't hit its intended mark. 

Coyotes are very smart probably out of necessity they get shot by people, helicopters, trapped, etc. So they are very cautious about most things. So for a trapper they are quite hard to catch. Its not that they steal your "bait" (if you were using any) Its that they avoid that area all together if they smell your scent in the area.

I am not sure if it is legal in every state but I would have to say yes to most states. You would have to check your your own state to see.

In summary yes I know some like and some hate trapping. And honestly I have heard both sides of a lot of wildlife issues. "Allow wolves to be reintroduced or not, hunt or not hunt", it doesn't matter there will always be two sides. And that is probably good thing. Anyway I didn't post to start anything just had lots of fun doing it by horseback and wanted to share. I mean honestly having to run inbetween sets to make it back before midnight with lots of gear strapped all over your horse, trying to tie dead animals to your horse, gunshots, having to hole up and build a fire to keep your sister inlaw from getting frostbite (yeah it was that cold and blowing like crazy the one night and she wouldn't stop but I could see what was to come), and through it all your horse stands there ready to please you. Just awesome. 

And yeah I too could have taken a fourwheeler to these sets, but I am one of those that loves going back in time to do it the fun way.

See those are some good horses. Stay right there by your side and never leave. Well until the next picture of me running 6 miles back to the truck. J/k


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you very much Makoda, that was really informative. Your patience is much appreciated.

In the UK it is impossible to enter into discussion online about hunting with hounds without it getting highly emotional and antagonistic - but sometimes it is just good to leave the pre-judgements at the door and stop and learn instead. 

I'm really glad I did just that here.

Beautiful pictures too of a well-trained horse


----------



## grullagirl (Apr 30, 2012)

This might be my chance to get my hubby on horseback! He loves to trap and due to health issues he cant do alot of hiking in to check traplines. He doesnt like to ride but this might be insentive to try it! He used to ride saddlebronc years ago and finds trail riding boring....lol We will see if i can talk him into it!


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

grullagirl....send your husband out on a green horse to break while checking lines.

he gets to trap, he gets an exciting ride, you get a broke horse (might end up with a broken husband too...no promisses on that one)


even though now that I have a tennessee walker I might suggest that for your husband, I get bored while riding along at a regular walk, and sitting a trot all day gets old...but man can my mare cover some ground so i get a comfortable ride and see a lot more country


----------



## grullagirl (Apr 30, 2012)

not a bad idea Tim! lol


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

So you still trapping Makoda, or was you just setting that one time? I will have traps out till feb 28!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Very neat! Thats a nice coyote! There are tons of cutlines here, the horses are not aloud on them though otherwise we would try this!


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

oh I got too busy with work so I had to give up the trapping this fall. I have done it heavier in years past, but anymore I just do it for fun when I can. Don't try to burn the candle at both ends trying to run big lines. Next year though I would like to try for a bobcat. Never have gotten one of them yet.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

With the huge increase in deer the wolf population has grown with large roving packs. One would think with all the hunters and the wolves the deer stocks would diminish,


----------

